# 68 blower motor help



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 1968 GTO with AC. I am going to change the blower motor and the resistor. I also see what looks like a diode or something mounted on the cowl just above the blower motor. Two screws hold it in and when I take it off it has a quarter size round something mounted under it. The wires from it go to the harness that goes to the resistor. I cannot find this part and do not know what it is. I want to change it with all the other blower motor related parts. Any idea what this is?

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## L Oden (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, I'm Larry. I have the same question. 2 plug connector, correct? If you find out let me know. [email protected] Also, do you have any dash wiring photos. I have so many "single" wires and I'm lost. Thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The search feature is a wonderful thing. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-wiring-diagram-scans-22042/

Also look at ebay, i got a complete wiring diagram laminated for my 69 GTO very reasonable on there. :cheers


----------

